# Rabbit eating pissed on weeds



## Hogwildz (Jul 15, 2013)

So I realized a few years back that pissing on weeds around the house(outside), that after 2 or 3 soakings, the weeds die out. I figured I could save on the well, water, septic and just drain the lizard outside, cause I can. And I remembered when I was a kid, the back yard always had dead spots where the dog peed. So I gave it a whirl, and it sure a shat works. Organic, water saving, and free.

Well I started to "treat" the weeds in the stone driveway, and when I would come out for a second or third sprinkling, the weed would be gone. I thought " it could not have died, dried up and disappeared that fast".
So I am working in my office the other day, look out the window, and there is my buddy Mr. Wabbit chomping and ripping the weeds I pissed on and eating them. Every single time and weed I do this too, the rabbit eats.
I have no clue if this is a treat for him/her, or dangerous, or what. But it keeps coming back and chowing down on the weeds I douse.

On a lighter note, soon as the rabbit is done eating, he sprawls out under my truck full extension in the shade and just hangs out for hours LOL. Maybe it catches a buzz LOL

Strange but true......


----------



## Grisu (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe he just likes that taste of malts and hops.


----------



## charly (Jul 15, 2013)

He's liking what ever is winding up in your urine .. Better start charging Mr Wabbit, at least a cover charge


----------



## Freeheat (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats tooo Funny


LMAO


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2013)

You must be chronically dehydrated or something to cause notrogen burn, mine just fertilizes it well. I pee on the grass, and I get deep green grass.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jul 15, 2013)

thats funny as....im going to try it...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> So I realized a few years back that pissing on weeds around the house(outside), that after 2 or 3 soakings, the weeds die out. I figured I could save on the well, water, septic and just drain the lizard outside, cause I can. And I remembered when I was a kid, the back yard always had dead spots where the dog peed. So I gave it a whirl, and it sure a shat works. Organic, water saving, and free.
> 
> Well I started to "treat" the weeds in the stone driveway, and when I would come out for a second or third sprinkling, the weed would be gone. I thought " it could not have died, dried up and disappeared that fast".
> So I am working in my office the other day, look out the window, and there is my buddy Mr. Wabbit chomping and ripping the weeds I pissed on and eating them. Every single time and weed I do this too, the rabbit eats.
> ...


Do you work with any rabbit hunters!


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 15, 2013)

It is funny, but I am serious. It works.
I am pretty sure what is burning the weeds/grass is the uric acid.
No cover charge as he is earning his keep eating the weeds. win/win.
Trapping in this state is fairly common. But not my thing.
The animals on my property must know they are safe. They all just turn and look at me when I walk around. Can't get right next to them, but they don't dart off at first sight or noise either.
I have a chipmunk buddy that comes a running when he either sees me, or hears me make a kissing sound. He knows he has some treats coming to him.
Will even crawl up on a pc of drift wood out front and sit and wait for me. Sometimes even calls me with his demanding"come feed me" chirp.
Came running up between my legs while putting brakes on the truck once, caught me off guard and I jumped up and and gave him a few choice words. He learned something that day.
Just didn't want a surprise with him going after my nuts.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2013)

Urine is not acidic, it's Normally about neutral. What "burns" the plants is too much nitrogen from uric acid, not the pH. I only point it out because people think they can neutralize it with lime to prevent its from dieting when a dog or a biker or something pees on the lawn, but flushing quickly with water is a better cure.


----------



## BrianN (Jul 16, 2013)

Last time I tried that, the cops showed up. Guess the neighbors didn't like the way I Weeded my drive way.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2013)

Salad dressing?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 17, 2013)

You guys just like to pee outside, you can make any excuse you want as to "why" but us gals know you don't need a reason to justify it, it's something in your DNA that drives you to "mark" your territory


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 17, 2013)

Adios, actually there is acid in urine, it is called uric acid, and too much of it can be a cause of kidney stones. I have passed more than a dozen over the years.
Kidney stones are not a pleasant thing. I was merely guessing about uric acid killing the grass.
But you are right about the Nitrogen. And it is not so much about dehydration, which will cause higher amounts of Nitrogen, as urine is already fairly high in Nitrogen content, but more the repetitive application in the same spot. Highly acidic or alkaline urine may also alter pH of the soil in that spot.


Hearth Mistress, yes we pee almost wherever, whenever we want, cause we can ;-)
I have no neighbors that can see me, so I pretty much can do as I please around here inside or out.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Adios, actually there is acid in urine, it is called uric acid, and too much of it can be a cause of kidney stones. I have passed more than a dozen over the years.
> Kidney stones are not a pleasant thing. I was merely guessing about uric acid killing the grass.
> But you are right about the Nitrogen. And it is not so much about dehydration, which will cause higher amounts of Nitrogen, as urine is already fairly high in Nitrogen content, but more the repetitive application in the same spot. Highly acidic or alkaline urine may also alter pH of the soil in that spot.
> 
> ...


 
Acid in the urine is neutralized, in part by leaching bone calcium which may lead to calcium oxalate stones. If your urine is still low pH, then the solubility of uric acid does drop: super saturation caused by dehydration then becomes an issue.

My point is- normal urine pH is around 7. Plants can tolerate a decent pH range around that- if your pee is very high or low pH such that it's killing weeds (which are usually pretty hardy), it indicates a potential issue. If your pee is killing plants at neutral pH, it's a possible indicator of dehydration- yes unless you are really unloading a lot of it! Everyone drink more beer- we're weeding!

Huh huh- pee pee


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2013)

Yet another reason to drink more beer.  I love it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr Rabbit needs electrolytes too - Your providing a personal small sized salt-lick for him


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 17, 2013)

I have noticed that, like the dog, sometimes our pee spots green up the grass and sometimes they leave dead spots. No pattern that I can pick out. Maybe the moisture content in the soil. Seems the grass is more tolerant when the soil is dry.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I have noticed that, like the dog, sometimes our pee spots green up the grass and sometimes they leave dead spots. No pattern that I can pick out. Maybe the moisture content in the soil. Seems the grass is more tolerant when the soil is dry.


Female dogs burn it worse. If they pee more at a time (like Mr. Hogwildz suggests), it will be too much N- often it's a burn spot, and dark green around it.

There are places where if you pee, then butterflies will be attracted to it as they are looking- I believe- for salt


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 17, 2013)

Hiker out west are warned to piss on bare rock as the sheep and other critters will dig up the dirt otherwise to get at the salt.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 17, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Female dogs burn it worse. If they pee more at a time (like Mr. Hogwildz suggests), it will be too much N- often it's a burn spot, and dark green around it.
> 
> There are places where if you pee, then butterflies will be attracted to it as they are looking- I believe- for salt


Yep the butterflies like it also.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 17, 2013)

In the military they taught us to wiz on our feet to kill bacteria then wash. ( if meds where not available )  It actually works. Disgusting yes but I bet the big guy knew what he was doing when he installed a general purpose weed killer & bacteria destroyer lol. This is the best thread in a while hogs :D !

Pete


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2013)

You all are invited for a piss-off at our house. I have about an acre in gardens that have exceeded my abilities to cover adequately. I'll provide water, beer and tea. Dogs also welcome, especially if they like venison.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 17, 2013)

I like to brew I can provide the ammo ! 

Pete


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2013)

Great - another pissing contest.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2013)

begreen said:


> You all are invited for a piss-off at our house.


 
Urine-vited?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 17, 2013)

The question is..... After eating your piss weed... Where is the wabbit dropping his nuggets?


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Urine-vited?


 
Don't let this leak out or it could get out of hand.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2013)

Just as long as nobody posts a streaming video...


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just as long as nobody posts a streaming video...


 
Oh - get a hold of yourself.


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2013)

Yee Wizzers of the hearth are too much.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 17, 2013)

I Walk in meadow
I sleep in the flower bed
And then i hit my head
What was that
it was a tree 
oh no!
now i have to pee
i'll go in the shadow
Behind Those Trees
And wipe my Butt with those leafs​


----------



## 343amc (Jul 17, 2013)

I tried that last year on a monster dandelion growing by my wood stacks. I gave up after a week. I think it was getting bigger. 

Must be my body produces fertilizer and not weed killer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2013)

My first secretary swore that the large potted Ficus in her office was growing so crazy big because the night cleanup guy was "watering" it.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jul 17, 2013)

As a surfer, it's not unusual you're going to wind up with a bottle of pre-surf wizz in your van. (Hopefully nice and clear.)
Comes in handy for treating jellyfish stings, works like magic.

Once made a mistake when I came in from a surf, thirsty and in a hurry for a gulp, and mistook it for lemon-lime Gatorade, until the first mouthful ... splllllluuuuuuurgh! No, I did not swallow. Musta looked funny in the parking lot.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 18, 2013)

Tis nice to have a thread in the Ash can that brings smiles and laughter, rather than heated debate.
BG, if I was going to be closer in Sept when I come out, I would stop over and kill a few weeds. But that is quite a haul, and I have precious time with my woman to spend. Might not git out much, but we will spend the time doing productive things. ;-)

Edit: Never mind. I am a bit delirious, forgot where this was posted. Its hot in the addition. Think I just sweat off ten pounds staining the new bedroom door.
Mini split heat pump is definitely on the list for the addition.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> You guys just like to pee outside, you can make any excuse you want as to "why" but us gals know you don't need a reason to justify it, it's something in your DNA that drives you to "mark" your territory


 
Hehheh . . . my wife is always yelling at me for peeing outside when we have a perfectly fine bathroom not more than maybe 10 steps inside the house . . . you're right . . . it's a guy thing.

On the flip side . . . I almost got caught once . . . didn't see my neighbor across the road coming over to visit me. A prim and proper retired school teacher . . . she just about caught me there red handed . . .


----------



## firebroad (Jul 18, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Mr Rabbit needs electrolytes too - Your providing a personal small sized salt-lick for him


 
You may not bee so far off the mark.

Jeez, someone suggested human urine to repel rabbits recently.  So much for that.

I do know that there is no compost accelerator on the market that is as good as common pee.  Sometimes I regret having the same equipment as my brother gardeners...


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 23, 2013)

Hogwildz, I noticed you live near a nuclear power plant... I think that answers a lot of questions. Just kidding. I like your posts.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 23, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Mr Rabbit needs electrolytes too - Your providing a personal small sized salt-lick for him



Hear that, Hogz?  She called you small!


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jul 23, 2013)

firebroad said:


> You may not bee so far off the mark.
> 
> Jeez, someone suggested human urine to repel rabbits recently. So much for that.
> 
> I do know that there is no compost accelerator on the market that is as good as common pee. _Sometimes I regret having the same equipment_ as my brother gardeners...


 
 having or _not_ having? Nevermind, it's all good.

In the meantime, Hogwildz sweatily staining the bathroom door and there's no telling how that happened,
but if I cast my mind back about 30 years....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 24, 2013)

343amc said:


> I tried that last year on a monster dandelion growing by my wood stacks. I gave up after a week. I think it was getting bigger.
> 
> Must be my body produces fertilizer and not weed killer.


It does. Urine is high nitrogen. Nitrogen overload is what kills plants- too much fertilizer!


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2013)

I can officially say the human urine has zero effect on deer. On to dried blood next.


----------



## Jags (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm...worked here.  You must drink different stuff than I do.


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2013)

begreen said:


> I can officially say the human urine has zero effect on deer. On to dried blood next.


 
If you're in the woods hunting a smart old wall-hanger it will.  Yard deer are a different critter....closer to squirrels.


----------



## begreen (Jul 28, 2013)

closer to rats if you ask me.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> You guys just like to pee outside, you can make any excuse you want as to "why" but us gals know you don't need a reason to justify it, it's something in your DNA that drives you to "mark" your territory


Na, it's just which is closer - bathroom or lawn.


----------



## n3pro (Jul 28, 2013)

The thread title made me click, you guys made me laugh so much I actually re-read the thread.


----------

